# Want to try running a setup from a computer or tablet



## torog (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi, I just discovered this part of the forum. I've thought about using a laptop in my car for a while but I didn't know there were so much people doing it. The reason why I want to is because it offers a hugh possibility for audio formats and peripherials. As I'm just starting from scratch with my new car I've to buy an HU and so on so I still have the possibility to buy a tech device instead of an head unit.

For the DAC I've read some threads yesterday and I'm looking to those:


- ESI Gigaport HD: Amazon.fr: Informatique
- Amazon.com: Behringer UCA202 Audio Interface: Musical Instruments
- The ODAC

I don't know much about it. I just understood (at least I think so) that with the 8 channels out one I could use the device (laptop or whatever) as a DSP. 
Is the soundcard connected via the USB port going to bypass the internal soundcard of the laptop? Did I understand this part well?
How bad is it to just use the Jack output to transfer the sound to the preamp/amp?

If I don't go the PC root my plan was initially to buy a relatively cheap HU + an MS-8. But I couldn't wrap my head around a particular HU for now because of formats issues (I need USB and most cheap USB decks aren't compatible with lossless contents) and moreover the MS-8 is going to cost me 700 $ with shipping and custom fees to Martinique where I live.

Can you advise me please? 
I also have a 3 way Memphis crossover from a previous setup I might had in the chain if that may help. I have also two old amps. A Rockford Fosgate punch 2 channels that works great and a pioneer Premier 4 channel that has some issues with rca noises I will maybe repair.

Thanks


----------



## Waffle (Feb 6, 2012)

What's nice about using a computer is that you can do all audio processing with software. With a nice sound card, you can tune everything from time alignment to equalizers. Here is a link that will help you.
Digital Audio Processing in a Carputer/Car PC for Dummies - Team-BHP

My system consists of two M-Audio Delta 1010LTs outputting 11 channels to a 3-way active audio set-up. 3-way in front doors, 2 speakers in each rear door, and 1 channel for the sub. I have 3 HDP 4s supplying power to speakers.

I use Audiomulch to take all sound and crossover the signal to different speakers, then time adjustment and then equalize.


----------



## torog (Oct 2, 2005)

Waffle said:


> What's nice about using a computer is that you can do all audio processing with software. With a nice sound card, you can tune everything from time alignment to equalizers. Here is a link that will help you.
> Digital Audio Processing in a Carputer/Car PC for Dummies - Team-BHP
> 
> My system consists of two M-Audio Delta 1010LTs outputting 11 channels to a 3-way active audio set-up. 3-way in front doors, 2 speakers in each rear door, and 1 channel for the sub. I have 3 HDP 4s supplying power to speakers.
> ...


That was a very good read!! So I can say for the software part it is solved. But for the hardware I don't know yet. I want something that will cost significantly lesser than an Ms-8 (around 700$ for me) otherwise I will buy the MS-8 for it's autotune capability. I was looking for tablets because of their touchscreens. But It seems like I will have some issues with external peripherials because most of them have slave USB ports or too much incompatibilities. So I was lookink for a touchscreen netbook instead but they are quite pricey in France (I'm french). Going without a touchscreen increase greatly the risk of accident.:worried:


----------



## Waffle (Feb 6, 2012)

Tablet's multi-touch capitative touch screens would be very nice to have, giving you pinch and zoom, scrolling, and even gestures. A lot of people like tablets because they can be made to be removed easily from the vehicle. I'm not sure how to hook USB devices to a tablet, but I know there is a lot of talk about it on mp3car.com.

I recommend that you join Mp3car.com: Providing the latest news on in-car entertainment, and a community to connect people.. There is a store and all information you will ever need to start your project.

I payed $170 USD for each of my delta 1010lt's. This gave me 16 outputs, if you only need 8, you can just buy one. Then add the cost of the processing program. It costs $54 for console.


----------



## torog (Oct 2, 2005)

It would be great to use a tablet. But it seems like peope who use tablets as the head unit use the tablet's internal soundcard (through jack output or something else) as they don't accept USB soundcards. Now I don't really know how better is the sound quality of the external sound card.

That's why I'm also thinking of using a netbook who has a touchscreen. But that makes it expensive in the end.

For ease of tuning I think I'll use an MS-8 since even with very good pc based processing capabilities I'm not good enough in car audio to do as well as the MS-8 can do alone. So I'll go PC (tablet, netbook or car pc+touchscreen)->MS-8. If the car pc cost to much I'll just put cheap HU (100$) in the car but there I'm not sure if an HU at that price would have a better sound quality than a 100$ used tablet (using the jack out).

I need to do some research about it but it seems like the MS-8 is the best processing source for me. It's the audio source I've not decided yet. I like the fact that a computer is upgradable and flexible in comparision with a "dedicated" car receiver.


----------



## torog (Oct 2, 2005)

Also, there is something I'm a little confused about. What is the difference between a UBS soundcard and a USB DAC? Is a DAC necessary for the amps or MS8 to be able to read the audio signal coming from the PC? I thought some people use a direct cable from their 3.5mm pc jack to their aux-in head unit or amp rca input. I don't really understand the digital and analog thing and what I need to run the signal from a laptop/tablet to my amps (or MS-8).


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

torog said:


> Also, there is something I'm a little confused about. What is the difference between a UBS soundcard and a USB DAC? Is a DAC necessary for the amps or MS8 to be able to read the audio signal coming from the PC? I thought some people use a direct cable from their 3.5mm pc jack to their aux-in head unit or amp rca input. I don't really understand the digital and analog thing and what I need to run the signal from a laptop/tablet to my amps (or MS-8).


There isn't a difference between them. Every USB soundcard that I know of has a DAC in it. Although it's possible to have a digital-output-only USB soundcard.

If you're going to go with the MS8, it's hard to understand why you'd choose a tablet or PC. I think a cheap HU would be easier to implement and integrate better into the dash. UNLESS you want other features that a computer would offer (e.g. games, video, gps).


----------



## torog (Oct 2, 2005)

MarkZ said:


> There isn't a difference between them. Every USB soundcard that I know of has a DAC in it. Although it's possible to have a digital-output-only USB soundcard.
> 
> If you're going to go with the MS8, it's hard to understand why you'd choose a tablet or PC. I think a cheap HU would be easier to implement and integrate better into the dash. UNLESS you want other features that a computer would offer (e.g. games, video, gps).


Thanks for the precision. Yeah about the tablet that's what I like about it. I could have a cheap used tablet for 120$ just like the HU and I'll have the extra features of internet, display, and it will also read lossless audio content unlike most of cheap HU's. Plus I will be able to use the tablet for other tasks outside the car. 
But the drawbacks of the tablets are:
- Poor support of external peripherials (like hard drives and cd/dvd drive)
-Perhaps worse sound quality from the onboard soundcard and 3.5mm jack than the HU (I don't know) 
-Lack of FM radio (I don't use it a lot but it would be to have it sometimes for news)

So maybe your are right. the reasonable thing to do must be to use a "normal" HU. I was looking at this car pc thing in the beginning because of the display and the processor capabilities. But I feel like considering my little experience an MS-8 with its good auto tune feature is what I need as a processor. (But it's expensive. It will cost me around 600 $ considering where I live)


----------

